# Ok, let's have some fun...



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:

A knitter should never get long false fingernails!!! ( even for her brothers wedding!)


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A knitter should never stick a knitting needle in her ear (hey, I had a itch and it was handy)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

A knitter should never say 'never again'


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

A knitter should never ... begin seven new projects without finishing the 'current' seventy. A 'sin' of which I am guilty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

A knitter should never...lean over the arm chair to retrieve her yarn(I bruised my ribcage)


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

I wear them all the time and so does my knitting teacher


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

A knitter should never say that she is not going to buy any more yarn as she walks into a yarn shop and heads straight for the yarn department.....heehee


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her knitting where the cat can get it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

A knitter should never ever be afraid of asking a knitting question to learn something in knitting!


----------



## melly (Mar 22, 2011)

A knitter should never leave a drink too near her wool/yarn just incase it spills


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Kamon said:


> I wear them all the time and so does my knitting teacher


lol...i am in awe of you both..(as i peck this out on my keyboard as soon as the reception is over these babies are gone!!! :mrgreen:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Kamon said:
> 
> 
> > I wear them all the time and so does my knitting teacher
> ...


Yep, worn them for over 25 years now and there's nothing I don't do with them..they make a great emergency screw driver!!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

a knitter should not have a cat on your lap who eats the wool the other end


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> a knitter should not have a cat on your lap who eats the wool the other end


It's worse ... when you see the other end of a bit of yarn trailing below the cat's tail! 

That brings us to:

A knitter (who has a house pet) must never, _ever_ leave even the tiniest scrap of yarn laying about within its reach!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter should never have to justify why she/he is knitting!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

A knitter should never make a alterations to a pattern without writting them down.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

A knitter should never promise to do a project by a certain time if he has never done that project before.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 5, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> A knitter should never make a alterations to a pattern without writting them down.


Oh, you are so right, 'nuff said!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter should never swear He HE.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A knitter should never put down their work(especially lace) without first writing down or marking what row of the pattern they are on, incase you don't get back to it as soon as you planned to.The memory is not what it once was!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

A knitter should never depend on a dog to guard your yarn from cat...I swear they are in cahoots! lol


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

A knitter should never knit faster because she is running out of yarn!


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

A knitter should never buy cheap yarn for a project (it's sitting in the original bag with no hope of being used...it's scratchy!)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A male knitter should stay well away from radical marxist feminists, they turn really nasty if they see a man encroaching on any turf they've claimed!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A knitter should never answer the door with with 2 dpns stuck in her hair for safe-keeping. I also had a straight tucked behing my ear.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> A knitter should never knit faster because she is running out of yarn!


We've all done it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

A knitter should never keep on buying knitting books because she thinks 'I'll knit that' until she has no idea where she'll keep all the books, let alone know what is in them.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

A knitter should never ... Rush back to her knitting after painting her fingernails.


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

A knitter should never pull out a 1/4 done project more than 7 times(shucks, the number of times I did on one last week, till I gave up on the pattern)


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

THIS knitter should never put her knitting down where Little Foot can eat the wooden needles, Kiki can eat the pattern, and Poppy can "wear" the yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A knitter should never take her daughters that like to crochet with her to the LYS, especially when the store has just gotten new colors. 
Guilty


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> A knitter should never have to justify why she/he is knitting!


Amen! A knitter should never feel guilty for knitting a whimsy!


----------



## cakirkette (Jul 1, 2011)

A knitter should never drink and knit. Frogging and hangovers don't mix.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

a knitter should not knit when the eyes begin to cross and blur with fatigue. it will all have to be frogged in the a.m.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:
> 
> A knitter should never get long false fingernails!!! ( even for her brothers wedding!)


A knitter should never.....always make sure you have 2 needles in her hands before sitting down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> kentish lady said:
> 
> 
> > a knitter should not have a cat on your lap who eats the wool the other end
> ...


ROFL!!!!!! OMGosh. That is way to funny. Not for the cat or the owner having to pull it out. But the sight itself.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

OH! I loved them all! LOL!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her knitting needles, stuck down the side of her chair with points uppermost .......OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## islandlover2 (Jul 4, 2011)

cakirkette said:


> A knitter should never drink and knit. Frogging and hangovers don't mix.


I was about to post the same one. Besides worrying about spilling my wine, I usually end up with a boo-boo or two! :lol:


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

A knitter should never ...go into a LYS with a credit card or a check book, only cash.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

A knitter should never think she has too many project when they are all done with good yarn! And I agree with being aware of where your needles are before sitting in your favorite chair to knit.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home without a knitting project in tow.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Lidlamzdiv said:


> A knitter should never buy cheap yarn for a project (it's sitting in the original bag with no hope of being used...it's scratchy!)


There's always someone who breaks the rules. A knitter who bought scratchy yarn will frog the project and make a great rug!!

"Mares eat oats 'n does eat oats 'n little lambs eat ivy. A Kid'll eat ivy too. Wouldn't ewe?"


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Dave.



FireballDave said:


> A male knitter should stay well away from radical marxist feminists, they turn really nasty if they see a man encroaching on any turf they've claimed!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

A knitter should never listen to the words: It would be cheaper to buy it.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

A knitter knitting socks shoulder NEVER just pull a needle at the end of stitches before checking to see if the needle is empty.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

These are just TOO funny. Here's my contribution to the madness:
"A knitter should never take his/her knitting with without making sure he/she has BOTH needles in the bag"


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I too never finish anything properly. I found several bags of half knitted ? things. Someday maybe. I bought lovely apple green wool to knit a jumper for my grandson and I never ever got around to kintting it. He is now 27 years old. The only thing I finished was a jacket for a teddy bear!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats another advantage of one circular!



bonster said:


> These are just TOO funny. Here's my contribution to the madness:
> "A knitter should never take his/her knitting with without making sure he/she has BOTH needles in the bag"


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Never knit when riding an escalator OR moving on the airport walkway! It is like getting a tie caught in the laminating machine!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for this post! Lots of smiles from me reading these! Now I have to think of something to add.


----------



## Juliaannewalsh (Apr 14, 2011)

A kntter shoud never just read pattern once and assume they know what it said!!!!!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


I agree!


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

A knitter should never begin a counting row, while watching the best part of a movie on TV.


----------



## Dknitter (Apr 3, 2011)

A knitter should never not buy herself a set of knitpicks Harmony needles![They are to die for]


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


I am soooooo...GUILTY of this one!!!! I see yarn and I can never seem to walk away from it with out having a bag full of it!!! Husband commented on this just last night as we were tidying up/sorting things in the loft......WE CAME ACROSS 2 big totes and I new I was busted......full of yarn !! He just looked at me with that look that says I have an addiction...considering I have a big closet in the spare bedroom full of yarn too!!!! Oopsy......what is a knitter supposed to do??? I just told him now with a new grand baby coming into the world in November this stash will decrease some!! Not....I just came home last week with 2 more bags!!! I am sooooo...BAD!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## touchmylif (Apr 28, 2011)

A knitter should never knit in the car on a road trip and get out without making sure she doesn't have the yarn tangled around her leg and leave a long trail of yarn all the way into the restaurant


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

A knitter should NEVER take DH to the Knitting or craft store. Send him some where else or go with a friend. :lol:


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Ha...true story.
A knitter should NEVER run low of yarn!


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

:lol:  :thumbup: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


I am so guilty of this!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> jbweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.
> ...


I think we all are. When Mark made the rule that I could not bring yarn into the house, I had my daughter bring it in. Then Mark made the rule no new yarn in the house, so if I keep it in the car a week, it is not new anymore.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: a knitter should never say "it was easy" when a person admires an item she is wearing.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> hi: a knitter should never say "it was easy" when a person admires an item she is wearing.


Like!!!


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her knitting needles on her couch. Yep, stuck one right in my leg about a inch.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

A knitter should never.... leave her cone yarn sitting on the floor unattended when there is a litter of puppies in the home.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

25 years ago my DH made me promise that I would not bring any more books or more yarn into the house, Never make a promise that you cannot keep


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

A knitter should never have her knitting in the trunk of the car on long trips. Never know when you get into a traffic yam and have to sit for hours with nothing to do


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

A knitter should never feel they have to hide what they are working on just because they are having company.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Never kick #8 straight needles to the side while riding in the car. I was in a snit and managed to run the needles through one side and out the other through the sewn stitches of my leather shoe. I had to go to the hospital. They were professional but many ran for their instamatic cameras! They had to cut the shoe off my foot but fortunately there was no damage to my foot. From that point on I used circular needles so that wouldn't happen again.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

A knitter should never leave the vaccum cleaner where she will trip over it and break her thumb and finger at one time! Did this several years ago and now those joints hurt when the weather gets bad!!!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

A knitter should never leave the yarn shop without first checking that her dye lots on the yarn are the same for her 6+ skeins of yarn for her project.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

Am guilty of all of these! They are all funny.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


Just to clever. :-D


----------



## cathy345 (Jul 7, 2011)

A knitter should never have to say at midnight "Just one more row, I have to be at work at 6am".


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> A knitter should never knit faster because she is running out of yarn!


But that's what my grandmother taught me to do! :roll:


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh Helen, ditto on that!


Helen Hawkins said:


> A knitter should never leave her knitting where the cat can get it.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


I think this post is hilarious.... I read it to my husband and he rolled his eyes.... :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

A knitter should never work with yarn that doesn't feel good. Better to give it away!


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

And a knitted should never work with needle sizes that make her nervous, even if that is what the pattern calls for!


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

A knitter should never let 2 young children nap in the same room with your yarn!! Ha


----------



## lindaloo (May 15, 2011)

A knitter should NEVER knit after too many cocktails. Next morning you will be ripping out!!


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

A knitter should never run out of yarn.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

A knitter should never pull out of the garage/driveway without a project in a tote; one never knows how traffic will be on any given day/location.


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

A knitter should never assume "Oh! This is going to be easy!"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dknitter said:


> A knitter should never not buy herself a set of knitpicks Harmony needles![They are to die for]


I ordered my Harmony needles the other day. I 
can't wait until they come.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Never just assume that you have picked up the right needle when you have dropped your work and there are loose needles of the same color laying nearby!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

ohmygosh - I can't believe the itch in the ear comment - I do it all the time....makes my girlfriend crazy


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:
> 
> A knitter should never get long false fingernails!!! ( even for her brothers wedding!)


I knit and crochet with long nails!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> A knitter should never leave her knitting where the cat can get it.


or dog in my case. Love your doll!


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> A knitter should never run out of yarn.


Absolutely right! Shudder to think of it!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Kamon said:
> 
> 
> > I wear them all the time and so does my knitting teacher
> ...


Just use a rubber tipped pencil to tap keys, or in my case i have an on screen keyboard, just click mouse on letters, its sooooooooooo easy.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wordancer said:


> A knitter should never stick a knitting needle in her ear (hey, I had a itch and it was handy)


 :-D oh, this is too funny, i was just thinking, really shouldn't put a needle in your ear, like i have done, cause it was itching and it was all i had handy, should have known another knitter would have experienced the same thing, too funny.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her project out where kitty can find it at night!


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home without a couple extra skeins of yarn in her project bag. You never know when you will have more time to knit. I was visiting my mom and only had one skein of yarn. We were having so much fun visiting and knitting until I ran out of yarn and then my hands had to be idle for hours.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

OMG! You caught me.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


LOVE IT!!!Will try that one


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


OMG! You caught me.


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> jbweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.
> ...


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Never leave a six old German Shepherd puppy locked in a three room house with your yarn laying around. She was mad because she was left alone and she destroyed the house and my yarn was wrapped around every stick of furniture. Plus,
she booped on the yarn. This was over thirty years ago on a holiday.
Queenmawmaw


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

A knitted should never forget to bring his or her current project on the road......there's ALWAYS time for knitting!


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

ocampgi1 said:


> ladylavender said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home without a WIP in tow!


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


OMG when I caught myself doing this exact thing I thought for sure I'd have to join a 12 step program!!!!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A new knitter should never be afraid to admit that she/he doesn't know what the "foreign language" is in a pattern.

I stand guilty of being too proud to admit it, and never did get my lacy scarf done.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL. I'm so guilty of that!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her project on the floor near her kitty.


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

A knitter should never be afraid to cry when hubby says you don't need any more yarn.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are always my famous last words. It seems that every project I take on is so much harder than the pattern looked. When will I ever learn?
I'm like that in everything I do - not just knitting. I guess at almost 68 yo, I'll never change.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

MarshaH said:


> A knitter should never be afraid to cry when hubby says you don't need any more yarn.


There's a solution for that......Get rid of hubby, LOL!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

This reply was regarding taking on more than I should.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

NOOOOOO!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

A knitter should know her limitations and not take on an expensive, experienced knitter project. Talk about a lesson in frustration!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

a knitter should never let her hands get so dry that the yarn sticks to them.


----------



## rooney48 (Mar 9, 2011)

these are hysterical-made my day


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

If you break a leg then go buy the longest knitting needle you can find ... aaaah, got that itch under the cast!!


A knitter should never have to justify why his/her stash is so large and unorganized!!


Knitting needles dont actually work as pool sticks -- not even when you are behind the eight ball!


----------



## themightywah (May 30, 2011)

A knitter should never be embarrassed to knit in pubic!!! i like to knit on the train and from the looks i get you would think i was juggling cats!!!!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> ohmygosh - I can't believe the itch in the ear comment - I do it all the time....makes my girlfriend crazy


never put anything in your ear smaller than an elbow. All of these comments have me in "stitches" laughing. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

A knitter should always read washing instructions and never
use hot water!
My sister did this with a sweater once. She said
it will not fit a small child. After all that work!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> A knitter should always read washing instructions and never
> use hot water!
> My sister did this with a sweater once. She said
> it will not fit a small child. After all that work!


I felt that coming!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

MarshaH said:


> A knitter should never be afraid to cry when hubby says you don't need any more yarn.


Hilarious. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree. You forget all the failures and how long it takes to learn, after the reward of anothers admiration. Like with any talent or skill, take figure skating for example, or very nice penmanship, there is a learning curve and skill to master.
I enjoy both hand and machine knitting. Someone I know kept indicating in front of others that my machine knitted items were to be considered worth less than hers saying; its a machine-its easy. Then one day she asked me to knit two baby blankets for newborn twin boys. I invited her to knit one and said I'd knit the other. I set up and threaded my manual knitting machine for her and let her knit the baby blanket. She was very delighted with the beautiful results she achieved, as I was there to help her select the best patterns, start the knitting for her, be available to fix the problems she encountered and oh, bind off. When finished she exclaimed, "that was a lot of work" and beaming, further stated and so much faster than knitting by hand, Just look at it! 
Enjoy and appreciate your work, thank the ones who appreciate it also, but don't make it worth less by saying it was easy if it truely wasn't. There will be a day, when your vision fades or your hands hurt too much, when you will once again appreciate how much you were able to do.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> A knitter should NEVER take DH to the Knitting or craft store. Send him some where else or go with a friend. :lol:


This knitter needs to take her husband to the LYS because HE picks out the patterns and yarns and doesn't mind the cost if it makes me happy!


----------



## djvickers1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not make a gauge since I learned from experience.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Knitters should never stop knitting. There are more great projects and new yarns waiting to be discovered before we die.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her pattern where her dog can chew it to shreds.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

A knitter should never put a travel mug of coffee near her open knitting bag!!!( I think I am going to Cry!)


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

a knitter should never play sord fight with her/his grandson with knitting needles


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her/his knitting at home when going on a vacation! (I found time after time I wished I had thrown it in the suitcase!)


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

A knitter should never carry a sock-in-progress on dpns in her purse unprotected...especially when she is in the process of turning the heal ( this sock may be destined to not be a pair!)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

As Dick said, he "felt" that coming. So I must reply that a knitter should always be knotty but never get tangled up in other's problems


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home without stitch markers, needle caps, sticky notes, pens, INSTRUCTIONS, and all the other goodies we need to remind us where we are in the pattern. And BTW a plastic picnic knife is better to get that leg cast itch than knitting needles.


----------



## jillybmartin (Apr 28, 2011)

a knitter should never say im only looking at the wool n patterns when shopping with hubby


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

A knitter should never continue knitting when she knows there is an error, thinking, "no one will notice it". You know YOU will always see it!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A knitter should never read a book while knitting.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

A knitteer should never start to print out a pattern on computar when she/he knows the ink is low. done that....


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

A knitter should never...sit on a needle. That really hurts!!

Angel


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

nbaker
"Mares eat oats 'n does eat oats 'n little lambs eat ivy. A Kid'll eat ivy too. Wouldn't ewe?"

Love this song, always sang it to my kids to see if they could figure out what I was saying.

A knitter should never not try something new just because they don't think they can. Lots of help available now. We should try anything we want to.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Angel Star said:


> A knitter should never...sit on a needle. That really hurts!!
> 
> Angel


too funny... :lol:


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

A knitter should never walk into the computer room for something else when she knows there is a new KP forum waiting for her to read. needed some address labels 1 1/2 hours ago, haven't got them yet LOL


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

cakirkette said:


> A knitter should never drink and knit. Frogging and hangovers don't mix.


Ha Ha that is something that should definitely be avoided!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

A knitter should never work on a lace project while watching her grandson in martial arts class.


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Regarding never being embarrassed to ask a question.... 

I hate to admit it, but I don't know what "frogging" is. Can someone help me? I gather it is having to tear our, which I do all the time, but I don't know. 

Thanks! Lori


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> A knitter should always read washing instructions and never
> use hot water!
> My sister did this with a sweater once. She said
> it will not fit a small child. After all that work!


My husband and I had been married for only a few years, when he decided to do another something thoughtful for me.
I wool sweater that I'd had since 7th grade (20 years prior) ended up getting washed and dried.
Now fits an AG doll :hunf:


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter should never be ashamed of knitting in public


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> A knitter should never read a book while knitting.


Not true I read a lot when knitting.


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

A knitter shouldn't wear her diamond (or any other "snaggy" ring) - then complain about the fuzzies on her work.


----------



## Sureyna (Jul 4, 2011)

A knitter shouldn't wear her diamond (or any other "snaggy" ring) - then complain about the fuzzies on her work.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

When a knitter has made a mistake and needs to undo a LOT of work s/he has to rip-it, pull the working thread.
If you say rip-it quickly 3 times, it sounds as if a frog is croaking.
You may also see tink. Tink is knit spelled backwards, and that's when a knitter has to undo just few stitches.

Don't be embarassed to ask. 99.9999% of the people on this forum are more than willing to help on a variety of topics. :thumbup:


lorimorris said:


> Regarding never being embarrassed to ask a question....
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I don't know what "frogging" is. Can someone help me? I gather it is having to tear our, which I do all the time, but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks! Lori


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns. 

What we love makes us what we are, and if people find me boring or odd because my whole world seems to revolve around knitting -- then I don't need them in my life. 

At 65 I have been through numerous obsessions in my life (my late husband used to call me a "serial monomaniac".) For example, growing and hybridizing African violets, sewing, collecting gemstones, firearms and shooting -- and now knitting. I seem to literally "fall in love" with something and live, eat, breathe and sleep it for months or years.

Eventually, when I feel I've learned as much as I want or need to learn about the topic, it recedes to a more normal perspective, but when the infatuation is new I just cannot get enough. 

So if you are obsessed -- say it loud and say it proud!

Sorry to ramble on, but my feelings have been hurt recently more than once by friends and family giving me that kind of "roll their eyes, she's off her nut" look when I start enthusing.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

A knitter should never start a project without the correct amount of yarn.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

A knitter should never leave their knitting needles on the sofa. Imagine how many needles are buried the the depths of sofas that have never been recovered!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> A knitter should never leave her knitting where the cat can get it.


Or the yarn-loving dog!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns.
> 
> What we love makes us what we are, and if people find me boring or odd because my whole world seems to revolve around knitting -- then I don't need them in my life.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

"Don't leave home without it." My knitting/crochet always goes with me on vacations--dont' know what I would do without it. My knitting/crochet bag is the first thing I pack before my clothes. I make sure everything I need is in that bag first.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

estroe said:


> 25 years ago my DH made me promise that I would not bring any more books or more yarn into the house, Never make a promise that you cannot keep


Tony always complained about me having books all over the house, so I made him buy me a nook. lol


----------



## Marion V (Jul 7, 2011)

Your user picture is beautiful. I would like to know where to find the pattern.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My SIL thought he was helping my daughter by helping her wash some clothes. He washed a sweater I made my grandson with those clothes. We were lucky--it was almost felted, you could still see the pattern in it and it still fit my grandson! My daughter now makes sure I wash all the items I make for them.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I could read while knitting in stockinette.


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

Knitters should never forget that they are the boss of their knitting (told this by a dear friend and knitting teacher years ago!).


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think you're wrong. It's great that you had and have so much to do and learn. Isn't that why God gave us a brain to use it to the best of our abilities?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I always get an extra skein just in case. Can always use it later. Don't like running out. You may not be able to get the same color, dye lot etc. if you run out.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

All right!! Great idea.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Never leave a six old German Shepherd puppy locked in a three room house with your yarn laying around. She was mad because she was left alone and she destroyed the house and my yarn was wrapped around every stick of furniture. Plus,
> she booped on the yarn. This was over thirty years ago on a holiday.
> Queenmawmaw


I would LOVE to see pictures of that. I bet when you got home your puppy was standing there with his head down knowing he did something wrong. At least that's what our black lab did when he knew he was in the wrong.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I so far have not sat on a knitting needle but I used to end up sitting on my needle when I was embroidering I would stick the needle in the arm of the chair and it would fall out (usually with a little help from the kids) and end up in the seat. 

Also a knitter should never knit when they have a migraine and can't see what they are doing very well.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I have long fingernails, real ones, and they don't get the way of my projects... I guess I'm used to them...

A knitter should never leave your knitting bag where a 3 yr. old can get a hold of it... what a surprise waits for you when you realize she discovered how much fun scissors are...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah, yes..I am 70 yo and my sibs and kiddos do a lot of eye-rolling...I just tell them to suck it up. I yam what I yam.(to quote Popeye)


Ggirl said:


> A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns.
> 
> What we love makes us what we are, and if people find me boring or odd because my whole world seems to revolve around knitting -- then I don't need them in my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is so true...but I never heard it put just this way. Thanks.


gramj said:


> Knitters should never forget that they are the boss of their knitting (told this by a dear friend and knitting teacher years ago!).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Help!!! My dog wants to learn how to knit and she is finding the end of the yarn ball first!!!


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

A knitter should never worry about using up all her stash -- it will surely come in handy one day!


----------



## punkie60 (Mar 11, 2011)

A knitter shouldn't feel guilty about printing more patterns off the internet, even if her husband accuses her of wasting printer ink.
She also shouldn't be angry at her dad for washing his newly knit wool jacket in hot water and drying in the dryer. The coat was felted down to child's size.


----------



## SuzSing (Apr 8, 2011)

I think everything I thought of has already been said, and there are a couple worth repeating. 

A knitter never leaves the house without a project whether it's for vacation or to work or the doctor or the bank, or even coffee with friends. 

A knitter never apologizes for her craft. It's what I love and it keeps me sane and it makes me happy.

Thank you all for reinforcing my love of knitting.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would like to reiterate: A knitter should NEVER apologize for their love of knitting & NEVER feel guilty that you have an obsession that produces some loving items, beautiful gifts (even if the receiver does not appreciate the gift)and can make a child smile and feel loved. Be happy in what you do for all of us have always strived to make others happy, bout time we did something for ourselves. Keep on with your love of crafts and buy yarn or knitting needles or print patterns - doesn't matter, just do what YOU love. Took me over 72 years to realize this!


----------



## sldye8377 (May 17, 2011)

tell how many projects are "waiting for the finishing touch"


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

aknitter should teach one person her craft.


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

melly said:


> A knitter should never leave a drink too near her wool/yarn just incase it spills


Did that once with coffee, so I second that!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home for anything without their knitting.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


Oh, I love this one! You actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## verone (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter must not let her knitting books from the library go overdue because they are buried in the yarn..
Verone


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Never kick #8 straight needles to the side while riding in the car. I was in a snit and managed to run the needles through one side and out the other through the sewn stitches of my leather shoe. I had to go to the hospital. They were professional but many ran for their instamatic cameras! They had to cut the shoe off my foot but fortunately there was no damage to my foot. From that point on I used circular needles so that wouldn't happen again.


OK, I have a never do to add to this:
A knitter should never take her anger out on her loved knitting needles. Attack the one you're mad at, instead. (joking)


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


Done that.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Osunny said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > pugmom5 said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA I expect mine would too, if I ever discussed it with him, which I do Not. :wink:


----------



## ARSue (Jun 18, 2011)

A knitter should not start knitting until you read the entire pattern first.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:
> ...


I do, too. They are actually very helpful. I hate it when I break a nail because that finger is clumsy until the nail grows out.


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Guilty, guilty, guilty of all of the above. But SINFUL is lending your good needles to someone and NEVER have them returned. Oh! how I miss those vintage Aero needles.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MarshaH said:


> A knitter should never be afraid to cry when hubby says you don't need any more yarn.


No, a knitter should never ask him in the first place. And if he volunteers that opinion, ask him how many tools he has in the garage, and then go do exactly as you please, just like he would.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

I have knit with long artificial nails for over 10 years. I miss them if one is broken. They help control the yarn. I also play piano with them....I have adjusted. After years of teaching piano and keeping my nails short as an example to my students, I vowed to have long nails "someday". Well...it's "someday" now.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> A knitter should never continue knitting when she knows there is an error, thinking, "no one will notice it". You know YOU will always see it!


Yes, that is right. Then 3 rows later I tried to correct it. No more.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:
> 
> A knitter should never get long false fingernails!!! ( even for her brothers wedding!)


Not true. I have them.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

While in a yarn store, a knitter should never take her eyes off her own shopping cart lest some of those lovely skeins jump into her cart. (happens to me all the time)


----------



## melly (Mar 22, 2011)

a knitter should never fall asleep while knitting


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> Osunny said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


I don't bother to smuggle it, just bring it in bold as brass. Don't mention it, but don't hide it either. We've been together so long that I know his blind spots, right next to his gardening supplies and boxes of extra seeds and such in the living room right next to his recliner. He doesn't see my excess, I don't see his, but we both know it's there.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

mammakim said:


> estroe said:
> 
> 
> > 25 years ago my DH made me promise that I would not bring any more books or more yarn into the house, Never make a promise that you cannot keep
> ...


Had the same problem, Keith bought me an E-reader too!!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

melly said:


> a knitter should never fall asleep while knitting


Oh, I've done that more often than I can count - sitting on my bed, leaning against the headboard, and the next thing I know, it's morning, and I'm still sitting there, still holding my needles and yarn, ready to do the next stitch, like time just stopped for a while. For me, I guess it did.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

A knitter should never leave balls of yarn where her beagle can get them, unless of course she wants the beagle tied up when she returns.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Kamon said:


> I wear them all the time and so does my knitting teacher


I am curious. What do you wear all the time? Knitting needles?
Dolly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A knitter should never try to justify why they knit something when a non-knitter says the forbidden "you can buy it at the store for less"...those folks just don't "get it" and never will. 

A knitter should never feel bad about how fast or slow they knit; do it for pleasure and enjoy the experience.

A knitter should never apologize for time spent knitting.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

a knitter should never be intimidated by other knitters


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do? I will start us off:
> ...


If she works with a circular needle, she only needs one.
Dolly


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

bonster said:


> These are just TOO funny. Here's my contribution to the madness:
> "A knitter should never take his/her knitting with without making sure he/she has BOTH needles in the bag"


Never take knitting without checking to see if both needles have the same number on them. One lady took a size 9 and size 7 needles without looking at them.
Dolly


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

oops


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

I just did this morning, No knitting for me at knitting group.LOL



bonster said:


> These are just TOO funny. Here's my contribution to the madness:
> "A knitter should never take his/her knitting with without making sure he/she has BOTH needles in the bag"


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

A knitte should never leave her/his knitting unattended when there are pets, especially cats, around. :lol:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

melstedar said:


> A knitte should never leave her/his knitting unattended when there are pets, especially cats, around. :lol:


Guilty as charged


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

mine's already been taken. CATS !!! that says it all.


----------



## SuzSing (Apr 8, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> a knitter should never be intimidated by other knitters


That's right. Always appreciate other people's work.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A male knitter should stay well away from radical marxist feminists, they turn really nasty if they see a man encroaching on any turf they've claimed!


AMEN brother Dave.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Your dogs are adorable! My favorite!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

a knitter should show the new hat to the hat loving GD especially if its for someone else.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

A knitter/crocheter should read pattern through thoroughly before attempting to make garment.........I had to frog a whole crocheted sleeve last night, as it was worked from ther top down, and didn't specify this at the beginning. So I thought my starting edge was very narrow to put hand through, and compensated by adding more chains to increase the stitches............and it was the very top of the sleeve I'd added too.....rip it! rip it! rip it!


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

a knitter should never scratch an itch on her eye with her needles!:O)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

A knitter should never go a day without KP.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

martin keith said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > A male knitter should stay well away from radical marxist feminists, they turn really nasty if they see a man encroaching on any turf they've claimed!
> ...


A knitter should never be sexist!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

A knitter should not try to knit with someone else bifocals just because they forgot to bring theres. Awful headache dizzy, upset tummy, could not focus for hours, almost like drinking to much, just not the taste.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

what a hoot - have just spent the last I dont know how long reading this thread!!!!! So here is my suggestion

knitters should not suggest 

"In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do?"!!!!!!!!! Great time waster


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

themightywah said:


> A knitter should never be embarrassed to knit in pubic!!! i like to knit on the train and from the looks i get you would think i was juggling cats!!!!


A knitter should never juggle cats


----------



## katminder (Jul 5, 2011)

An knitter should never knit at a softball game without a lookout! (I got a foul ball in the chest!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Shhhhhh! I am trying to count my stitches.


Oh dear, the frog really needs to croak now!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

cathy345 said:


> A knitter should never have to say at midnight "Just one more row, I have to be at work at 6am".


I seem to have this problem, and not just at bedtime!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jrpinkston said:


> jeanmb said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never run out of yarn.
> ...


This has just happened to me. I'm knitting a baby afghan. I ran out of yarn just a couple of yards short of finishing it!!!  I went to Michaels to get one more skein (one of those "no dye lot" kind), and they were OUT of the yarn, and so was JoAnns!!! :evil: I'm not happy.....


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> a knitter should never be intimidated by other knitters


Very hard not to when you see some of the work that talented knitters have posted on this site.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns.
> 
> What we love makes us what we are, and if people find me boring or odd because my whole world seems to revolve around knitting -- then I don't need them in my life.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing and I get the same looks from my family. Don't care, if I enjoy something, now's the time to do it. Who knows how much time they have left so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, this has been such a popular post. I haven't noticed, did anyone post a knitter should never not knit a swatch before starting a new project? I have problems knitting swatches so have to start making myself do them.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.


A knitter should always hide her stash from his/her partner that doesn't knit or crochet! They just don't get the yarn addiction and want to send us to Yarnaholics Anonymous!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

A knitter should never say 'I'll have it finished by Friday'


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her wine glass empty  Knit 1 sip 2


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it just me - or do lots of knitters have cats?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> A knitter should never leave her wine glass empty  Knit 1 sip 2


Cheers!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> A knitter should never leave her wine glass empty  Knit 1 sip 2


That's how a lot of the 'drop-stitch' patterns were invented


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

A knitter should never carry her knitting bare so when she jumps in the car the knitting needle wont go in her hip 3 quarters all the way and spend the night in the ER


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

melly said:


> a knitter should never fall asleep while knitting


How true, it's always a disappointment when you wake up and you haven't gotten any progress.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

A knitter should never give away her knitting needles even if she thinks she'll never knit again...glad I kept my 2 circular needle sets, though.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> elanaanderson said:
> 
> 
> > a knitter should never be intimidated by other knitters
> ...


We all got there the same way, by being envious of other knitters' skills and improved our own. There's nothing you can't knit.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi LoriMorris,
Frogging is when you need to rip out a row or 2 due to a mistake..like a frog ..rib it rib it..rip it rip it! lol OR is you only need to undo a few stitches that is called TINK..ONE at a time...TINK is KNIT backwards...Hope that helps.

Camilla



lorimorris said:


> Regarding never being embarrassed to ask a question....
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I don't know what "frogging" is. Can someone help me? I gather it is having to tear our, which I do all the time, but I don't know.
> 
> Thanks! Lori


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

Leave her knitting in a todlers reach especially if it a lacy pattern ....as todlers love to pull out needles and you can guarentee it is always the one with the stitches on


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

should never forget those needles make dandy letter openers. one grandson used to like to tie my thread to his tricycle and go round the circle in the house.


----------



## tarrie (May 27, 2011)

i went to the bathroom and left my kitting on my sofa. when i came back, my cat was was eating my yarn.


----------



## tarrie (May 27, 2011)

i agree.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with that! I was going to say a knitter should never have to explain "why" one is knitting a particular thing.


----------



## KarenvHK (Jul 4, 2011)

what about this one: A knitter should never have a cat that loves to pull out the right knitting needle when you are busy knitting! My male cat Jochie goed batty everytime


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

A knitter should never lay down her needles and work on the chair when she gets up quickly to help her kids and not pick them up before sitting down again. OUCH!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

A knitter should never sit down before making sure what she'll be sitting on (so she doesn't break her expensive new dp needles).


----------



## tarrie (May 27, 2011)

don't let your husband wash yours sweaters. my husband was trying to help me out with washing. And wash my sweater in warm water. well it was a size that would fit a doll.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

A knitter should never have to explain about WIPs or stashes - or - why buying more yarn for another project while other WIPs are gathering dust is just none of their business!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

A knitter should neve sneeze while knitting lace.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

A knitter should never quit!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I also had to ask what frogging was. You're absolutely right--it is ripping rows out -- rip it, rip it, rip it!!!! :O)


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> themightywah said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never be embarrassed to knit in pubic!!! i like to knit on the train and from the looks i get you would think i was juggling cats!!!!
> ...


OK, you are funny! I laughed at this line, and then I read your signature. That was Really good, and you know I'm going to "borrow" it!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

A knitter should hold the needles in her hand while having a tiff with her husband!!! judy in oz


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

tysgramum said:


> A knitter should never ...go into a LYS with a credit card or a check book, only cash.


Um, you didn't say anything about NOT stopping at an ATM first.

:mrgreen:


----------



## alicemaude (Jun 25, 2011)

A knitter should never not try something new and different. Always keep an open mind with new projects.


----------



## frhodes (Jul 7, 2011)

A knitter should never snack on Hot Cheetos while knitting pale colours.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

A knitter should never leave home without a project.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Ggirl said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns.
> ...


I never thought of myself as an addictive personality, but now I know I am, usually in sequence. Birds of a feather flock to KP.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

ok, A knitter should never try to knit with two cats on her lap !!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NO how would I ever decide between reading and knitting? They are my two favourite pastimes, and I do them together all the time- even if my reading is so much on KP now at least I still get knitting done as well.



Neeterbug said:


> A knitter should never read a book while knitting.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> THIS knitter should never put her knitting down where Little Foot can eat the wooden needles, Kiki can eat the pattern, and Poppy can "wear" the yarn.


You are very outnumbered!

And, Dave, we're not like that. We want to keep getting your advise and wit.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


Oh, yes. I've had this for some time now. pj stitches!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

bonster said:


> These are just TOO funny. Here's my contribution to the madness:
> "A knitter should never take his/her knitting with without making sure he/she has BOTH needles in the bag"


That's why I only take circs when travelling with a project. I learned that THIS knitter should never have straight needles in the car because one always drops between the seat and the door where it cannot be retrieved until Hubby agrees to make a rest stop!


----------



## melly (Mar 22, 2011)

A knitter should never put her needles in her hair while sewing part of the item,as she can't find them afterwards when she comes back to knitting


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Tink is knit spelled backwards, and that's when a knitter has to undo just few stitches. 

Is it still tink if it's 200 stitches of a bound-off edge? Just did that! pj stitches!


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

A knitter should never leave her new bamboo needles where the puppy can get to them!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Listen to books on tape, and you can nit at the same time. judy in oz


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

SOOOO, how many of you have read the Debbie Macomber books? They are fiction books often centered around characters that knit. While certainly not "deep" books one does seem to connect with the characters and care about their fictional lives.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

A knitter should never say - - - I won't buy any more yarn until I've used up all the yarn I already have - - - you just cannot walk past some of those beautiful yarns out there without stopping to look and then of course buy


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I enjoyed every one of Debbies Macombers books..did you see her knitting booklets? Fun judy in oz


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

a knitter should never "forget" her project bag in a hotel unless the Goddess of knitters is watching over her and the 70% afghan she has been working on was returned.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, haven't seen them. However, I'm such a beginning (OK, returning beginner) that that one may be a wee bit too much for me!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

neither down a plaster cast try explaining to the specialist why your leg is covered in blood


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do?


After 19 pages, this has been a hoot! Thank all you for sharing. I now have a 4-page document of quotes to brighten ANY day. The visuals are priceless.
pj stitches!


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

I disagree, I have long fingernails and have no problems. I love them and they are not real.


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

Aknitter should never...feel guilty for refusing to make something for someone else. Usually they want it free & don't understand the time & materials that go into making things.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Debbie Macomber books! She has dyslexia with numbers and she learned to understand and deal with it through knitting and writing patterns. What a lady!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I too like Debbie Macombers books --- I like her blending peoples stories and knitting-- great author


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

A knitter should never sit idle.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> Tink is knit spelled backwards, and that's when a knitter has to undo just few stitches.
> 
> Is it still tink if it's 200 stitches of a bound-off edge? Just did that! pj stitches!


... :wink: ...people say, "what are you diong now'?...I say..." UN-KNITTING"  I like TINK...


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Come with me to my LYS then judge


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's have some fun...In one sentence or less, what is one thing a knitter should never do?
> ...


 :-D


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

A knitter should never say "Sure, I can have that knitted by then" LOL


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

We all should be proud of what we do. Plus, if anyone rolls their eyes or makes rude comments just say, "You are definitely off my "Knit for" list.
I have been known for years as the "crazy knitter" by family members. It used to upset me, now, I just give them my crazy look.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

A knitter should never go to bed without first thanking the Creator for the ability and opportunity TO knit. 
We sometimes take things for granted...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A knitter should not eat chocolate in TX in summer while knitting pale sox - or learn to pick up without hands!!!

A knitter should lock up the beaded sox in progress, even though they have 4 DPN's in because her cat thinks she is "rescuing" a yarn baby in the middle of the night OR bringing knitting to bed for me so I can knit in my sleep.

A knitter should not wear out wrist reading all the posts on KP and responding - so that wrist is numb and incapable of holding knitting needle.

A kniter should ALWAYS count out loud when DH is in room.

A knitter should ALWAYS remember that stored yarn is excellnt insulation. (That's why the spare shower is full. and the closet.)

No project is complete without cat hair.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > kentish lady said:
> ...


never pull yarn or string out of your cat or dog, you never know how long it is and it can tie the cats gut up. let them get it out, if you want to you can cut it to kept it short.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Helen Hawkins :lol: :lol:


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> A knitter should never have to justify why she/he is knitting!


AMAN sister! Could you have a talk with my husband?


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> A knitter should never knit faster because she is running out of yarn!


Oh my goodness! I thought I was the only one that did that! LOL


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


Where there's a will, there's a way!!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

melstedar said:


> A knitte should never leave her/his knitting unattended when there are pets, especially cats, around. :lol:


I feel so lucky my cats have not gotten into my knitting, so far. well to much. I have found little pieces of yarn arounf the house, I went off on all the animals. I yelled at all of them, I beat them with wet yarn. I was so scary that they now walk around any yarn that is on the floor.


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

Ggirl said:


> A knitter should never feel embarrassed by how obsessed they are with everything related to it, as long as they can afford it), by how much they spend on books, yarns, accessories, needles and patterns.
> 
> What we love makes us what we are, and if people find me boring or odd because my whole world seems to revolve around knitting -- then I don't need them in my life.
> 
> ...


I hear ya sister, I'm the same way!


----------



## brendasahawneh (Jul 8, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> MarshaH said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never be afraid to cry when hubby says you don't need any more yarn.
> ...


That will not work for me, because the tools out in theshed are mine not his.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

A Knitter should never leave her knitting (or crochet) where the dogs can get it and play tug-of-war with it. Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A knitter should not eat chocolate in TX in summer while knitting pale sox - or learn to pick up without hands!!!
> 
> A knitter should lock up the beaded sox in progress, even though they have 4 DPN's in because her cat thinks she is "rescuing" a yarn baby in the middle of the night OR bringing knitting to bed for me so I can knit in my sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter should not try to explain to builders why she knits, they will not understand.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

martin keith said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Call them Nitters, they're not the lovely people we know here .


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

THIS IS EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A knitter should never start the day unless she has read the Knitting Paradise! In the morning, I thank the Lord for another day, read something inspirational, then check my emails and Knitting Paradise is the first thing I open! LOL Love it.

And, even if I decide to relax a little with a game on the computer (at Pogo), I always knit while I play the game. So that brings up another NEVER. 

Never play computer games unless you are multi-tasking with knitting needles!

Meditation601


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I chuckled about the comment about explaining knitting to a builder...... this would be true especially if you are knitting from the neck down...... a builder never builds a house or a high rise from the top down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

A knitter should never get involved in her husband's jokes and quips when she is counting stitches!


----------



## Originalsbyannemarie (Jun 20, 2011)

A knitter should never listen to her husband's jokes and quips when she is counting stitches.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Here,here!! To the two cats!!


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

A knitter should never give up, she should ask for help so she can continue on. Pokey


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

good one Pokey


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I laughed when I read about the yarn under the cat's tail!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember back in the days when we decorated Christmas trees with icicles? We had a cat that ate the icicles.... We didn't realize it until we saw icicles UNDER THE CAT'S TAIL!

Meditation601


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Juleen said:


> SOOOO, how many of you have read the Debbie Macomber books? They are fiction books often centered around characters that knit. While certainly not "deep" books one does seem to connect with the
> characters and care about their fictional lives.


I love her books, I picked up 2 at the library yesterday. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

BGL said:


> A knitter should never go to bed without first thanking the Creator for the ability and opportunity TO knit.
> We sometimes take things for granted...


I will agree with you on that one. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe she can donate the sweater to her favorite teddy bear - that's what I did and I still can see the piece of artwork every time I pass by the bear in its rocking chair.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Read just about all of them and as I soon as finish the book on my desk, "The Knitting Diaries" by Debbie Macomber, et all she may have another one out! I love that she has knitting patterns in her books that follow along with the storyline.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I like all Debbie Macomber`s books but they are sometimes difficult to find in the UK.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You can probably get them at your library (like I do) or order them through Amazon.com


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Our library does`nt seem to hold many of Debbie Macomber`s books so I hunt all charity shops for them.I introduced my 2 sisters to them and as one said you feel as if you know all the characters that she writes about.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Your comment about "you fel as if you know all the characters that she writes about" is one of the reasons I love her books! It's kind of like coming "home" when you pick up that next one!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

That's true about the characters in her books. Can you get knitting books by Kate Jacobs: "Knit the Season" and "Knit 2"? These have patterns in them too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A knitter should never miss the opportunity to pass on their knowledge to the next generation.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

So true. I'm waiting for my granddaughter (who's 4 and a half) to turn 6 so I can teach her how to knit. I have the childrens' needles and book too. But at the rate she's growing and learning and asking so many in-depth questions, I might be able to start sooner.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

A knitter should always knit with a smile, even when you have to frog and frog again! :O) (that's probably unrealistic!)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

A knitter should figure out some way to go through all of his/her yarns & patterns to decide on the next project, without messing up the whole upstairs & taking 2 weeks to decide!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes you are quite right Juleen .If I am lucky enough to find one of her books its scoot home feet up and read read read.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I smile after I say to myself "Oh SNAP (for @#$%$%) and start frogging.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

A knitter should never start a project with an intrical pattern and put it down without marking where you ended so you know where you are in the pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> So true. I'm waiting for my granddaughter (who's 4 and a half) to turn 6 so I can teach her how to knit. I have the childrens' needles and book too. But at the rate she's growing and learning and asking so many in-depth questions, I might be able to start sooner.


My grand daughter is three and is already learning to knit. Don't wait. Just take it a little bit at a time. PurpleV


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

georgethefifth said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > SOOOO, how many of you have read the Debbie Macomber books? They are fiction books often centered around characters that knit. While certainly not "deep" books one does seem to connect with the
> ...


I love her Blossom Street books and she always sneeks in a pattern for you to enjoy. I am knitting the baby blocks pattern.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

order them online if you can.


jemima said:


> I like all Debbie Macomber`s books but they are sometimes difficult to find in the UK.


Try ordering them online if you can find them. or go on her website and ask where in UK can you find her books. Just a thought.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Purple V--I will try that the next time she visits me and see what happens.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

brendasahawneh said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never have to justify why she/he is knitting!
> ...


Never tell your mother who you are knitting a project for, because she would say it is inappropriate.

I always say to her the jury is still out as to who gets it. (knowing full well who it is for but won't tell my mom. I learned my lesson.)


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

A knitter should never need an excuse to go to the LYS. (As DH says what do you mean you need more yarn?)


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

How about stopping by your LYS because you were in the area while running your errands?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Hi, Purple V--I will try that the next time she visits me and see what happens.


Hi Carlyta,
Let me know how she gets on. I tell my grand daughter a story about a fairy who wanted to learn to knit herself new wings. (She absolutely loves fairies) Have fun and happy knitting. PurpleV


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I will--I'll try butterflies--she loves them. Have a good weekend.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

brendasahawneh said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Amen!!!
I used to find a hiding place for my yarn on the porch and wait about a month and then bring it in after that, that way it is not new anymore.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Bought more yarn at Walmart today. They had Pound of Love on sale at a great price...of course I didnt need any more yarn but cant pass up a sale. My husband is really bad... if I say I really dont need it, he will say you only live once...so buy it. I do love my husband!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A knitter should not spend so much time on KP that she doesn't get any knitting done. Although I have truly enjoyed this thread. I also think we have to organize an intervention at Martin Keith's LYS so they get the point about the fact that their gender biases hurt everyone and everything, including their business!! They should have their knitting licenses revoked.
Ellie


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

A knitter should never get to the end of a big project and find they're one skein short.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

aljellie said:


> A knitter should not spend so much time on KP that she doesn't get any knitting done. Although I have truly enjoyed this thread. I also think we have to organize an intervention at Martin Keith's LYS so they get the point about the fact that their gender biases hurt everyone and everything, including their business!! They should have their knitting licenses revoked.
> Ellie


So what gender is excluded?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Your DH is so correct. Enjoy life while you can--tomorrow is not promised to anyone.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

So true, so true. That's why I buy 1 extra skein just in case. You can always use that extra skein for something else.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I think this was mentioned but I feel so strong about it;
NEVER leave home without a project! and ALWAYS count out loud when DH is any where around.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

daylily said:


> Never knit when riding an escalator OR moving on the airport walkway! It is like getting a tie caught in the laminating machine!


This brings to mind last month when I dashed from one subway train across a platform and into another. I only have about 30 seconds to make this transfer every weekday morning enroute to work. I sat down breathing a sigh of relief, knowing I'd made my transfer and wouldn't have to wait another 15 minutes for the next BART train. Only when I saw my ball of yarn unraveled clear across the platform (and still attached to ME) did I begin to panic! I rushed to the door, holding it open with one hand, and pulling my yarn into the car with my other hand. (It had fallen out of my bag and caught onto one of the platform seating areas.) Fortunately, it was a very small ball of yarn, and I was able to pull it to me in the nick of time. I can only imagine that this was a "first" for the train driver, if he saw it at all. I think all of the other passengers were half asleep and therefore missed a good laugh. This will just go down in my long list of "Adventures on BART" (Bay Area Rapid Transit).... like the time a blind (very large) lady sat on my lap. Fortunately, I wasn't knitting at the time, as I prefer the long, straight needles.

I know I've exceeded the "one sentence" requirement of this post. Sorry.  Later my sister asked me, "What would have happened if you hadn't been able to pull your yarn in before the doors closed and the train took off?" I replied, "I can just see the newspaper headlines now, 'Woman thrown from BART train. Death by strangulation from her own ball of yarn.' " My boyfriend told me that if I do ever suffer such a fate, he'll be nominating me for a Darwin Award.

This would definitely be something a knitter should never do.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh too funny! What we knitters won't due to save our work!!



kimmyz said:


> daylily said:
> 
> 
> > Never knit when riding an escalator OR moving on the airport walkway! It is like getting a tie caught in the laminating machine!
> ...


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

aljellie said:


> A knitter should not spend so much time on KP that she doesn't get any knitting done. Although I have truly enjoyed this thread. I also think we have to organize an intervention at Martin Keith's LYS so they get the point about the fact that their gender biases hurt everyone and everything, including their business!! They should have their knitting licenses revoked.
> Ellie


Thank you for wanting to take up for me, they will come around in time. I have to understand that when I am there they are not as free to talk about whatever it is ladies talk about when the "men folk" are not around,


----------



## samiyah (Apr 3, 2011)

A knitter should never enter any store that sells yarn and other items that are not yarn because if you do more than likely she will not get everything she went in the store to get cause she will make concessions to get her yarn and not the other things she went to the store for. Believe me I'm speaking from experience!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What???? I am only learning a new stitch!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

If my hubby says anything about the cost of books or yarn, I just tell him to take it out of my golf money. That kind of ends the whole thing! :O)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

A knitter should never look up from her knitting when her husband is driving in rush hour traffic.


----------



## LadyBreeBug (Apr 28, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


I love this! I will have to try it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

a knitter should never buy discontinued yarn, because if you need more for a large project and they have no more, you did all that work for nothing.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I, too, enjoy reading Debbie's books. In fact, I'm rereading her on ---Street
series. There are about a dozen of them. She has a great web site, too, with lots
of personal appearances and personal notes of her life with husband. I recommend her site if you haven't gone there.


----------



## LadyBreeBug (Apr 28, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> A knitter should never read a book while knitting.


Why? If I can get the book to stay on the right page, it's just like knitting while watching TV! admittedly I can only do this when sitting at a table...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi i have another one: a knitter should never knit when she is tired.


----------



## LadyBreeBug (Apr 28, 2011)

verone said:


> A knitter must not let her knitting books from the library go overdue because they are buried in the yarn..
> Verone


I am guilty of this one! there is only so many times you can renew them before they demand them back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Get a book stand- I found some for $3 a few months ago (having spent $30 on one just before)- and bought about 6 so I don't run out. Haven't needed the spares yet. The cheap ones are in use the expensive one in the cupboard. Agree about the table though, haven't worked out how to do both anywhere else.



LadyBreeBug said:


> Neeterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Why? If I can get the book to stay on the right page, it's just like knitting while watching TV! admittedly I can only do this when sitting at a table...


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK I can't believe there are now 24 pages! When i left a few hours ago and there were 6 I have now read all 24 pages and this is hilarious!!! How about this..... 
A knitter should never lay down there work in the middle of a row because the dog is begging to go out and think they will remember where they left off...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> A knitter should never leave her/his knitting at home when going on a vacation! (I found time after time I wished I had thrown it in the suitcase!)


_This_ knitter packs her knitting projects (always multiple) days ahead of packing clothing, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

melly said:


> a knitter should never fall asleep while knitting


Why not?! I do that all the time. I used to read before sleeping, now I knit ... but in my recliner, not the bed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Wow, this has been such a popular post. I haven't noticed, did anyone post a knitter should never not knit a swatch before starting a new project? I have problems knitting swatches so have to start making myself do them.


WHY? If you don't like to knit swatches, DON'T! Just knit blankets, shawls, towels, and things for charity. A too small hat will fit someone _else's_ head. Ditto for all garments.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marlys said:


> ok, A knitter should never try to knit with two cats on her lap !!!


I used to do it with three; down to two now. 

It was nicer when the cats were content to sleep under the project; these two insist on being on top of it!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi i have another one: a knitter should never knit when she is tired.


Ah gee: Why Not. Could it be because we make even more mistakes then. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

Love Debbie MaComber books! Have all the Street series, and Blossoms Street series. All are wonderful books.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wanted to verify what we all know to be true. Needlework is relaxing. As I crocheted waiting for the Dr. to see me my blood pressure went down to 60/114, which is great for a 63 year old who takes blood pressure meds!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Barb R said:


> I think this was mentioned but I feel so strong about it;
> NEVER leave home without a project! and ALWAYS count out loud when DH is any where around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

better to say "You can do it!"


bonbarnie said:


> hi: a knitter should never say "it was easy" when a person admires an item she is wearing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I never knit swatches. I'll work a pattern for about 5 inches, remove it from the circular needles and if it looks like it's going to fit fine, then I continue on. I'm not adverse to taking things apart and reworking the pattern. I am a rather tight knitter and so generally switch up my needles to the next bigger size. So far, so good.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

i just order it and let the mail carrier bring it in!


mousepotato said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Osunny said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

martin keith said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never be sexist!
> ...


*SOME* LYS owners ... do not _deserve_ *anyone*'s patronage.

There's one here where everyone gets the cold shoulder. Gender, garb, and willingness to pay outrageous prices make no difference; she seems to want _no_ one to enter her premises. I don't know of any knitter who has willingly entered more than once or twice (the second time only to make sure the first impression wasn't just a bad day for Madame). Luckily for yarn users, she'd _not_ the only game in town.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rose said:


> I feel so lucky my cats have not gotten into my knitting, so far. well to much. I have found little pieces of yarn arounf the house, I went off on all the animals. I yelled at all of them, I beat them with wet yarn. I was so scary that they now walk around any yarn that is on the floor.


OMG! I never thought to do that! Terrorized kitty cats!! :-D 
But then, my curious felines seem only interested in yarn that's in motion. I leave my project bag open and within reach (on the floor beside my chair) and it stays untouched in my absence.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My little terrier has caught on that he cannot sit in my lap while I am knitting, but, instead, sits and watches me. The second I put it down before I even straighten up from my knitting bag, he is in my lap. Dogs are somewhat more cooperative than cats, I've heard.

There are so many comments, I'm not sure it has been said to never stop in the middle of a row. When I eat dinner with one of my daughters I'll hear: "Mom, don't start a new row, dinner's almost ready." They know...


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I have 3 dogs, 2 are cocker spaniels that weigh about 35 to 40 pounds each and both of them want in "dad's" lap to help him knit, I love puppy fir and their affection and it only last about 10 to 15 min. and then they get down, so far they have not offered to bother any of the knitting things, although one of them chewed up a bluetooth ear piece and a pair of glasses, I should have told her not to do that or at least beat her with wet yarn, or does that only work for the knitting things.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> i just order it and let the mail carrier bring it in!
> 
> 
> mousepotato said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Perfect... same here...Every time a new book is bought... I add that amount to my yarn spening list... :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> ...There are so many comments, I'm not sure it has been said to never stop in the middle of a row. When I eat dinner with one of my daughters I'll hear: "Mom, don't start a new row, dinner's almost ready." They know...


Ha! My boyfriend is also well trained in that regard! Whenever I am knitting and he wants my attention for something it's always, "Honey, when you get to the end of your row..." :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Whenever I am knitting and he wants my attention for something it's always, "Honey, when you get to the end of your row..." :thumbup:


Mine, too, but he should sometimes pay attention to just _what_ I'm knitting. The end of the row just might be a few thousand stitches away, if I'm doing one of those potato chip scarves! Thank goodness knitting is even more 'pausable' than some other things!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DH: What would you like for Christmas? birthday? etc.
DW: A gift card for Michaels. A set of harmony needles. :lol:
DH: :roll:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

My dogs and cats were all happy when I switches to cable needles...now they don't get knocked in the head when sitting in my lap when I am knitting.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Dcsmith77 said:
> 
> 
> > ...There are so many comments, I'm not sure it has been said to never stop in the middle of a row. When I eat dinner with one of my daughters I'll hear: "Mom, don't start a new row, dinner's almost ready." They know...
> ...


The line I get is, " Get to a place where you can stop...". I love it :lol:


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I travel for my job and even when I didn't I always brought something to knit on my lunch break. Now that I travel overnight at times, the first thing put in the overnight bag is my most current project or two. Then, the toothpaste, brush, clothes,books, netbook, etc. 

However,I have learned something special this last trip.....I should pack the knitting for the leaving the hotel first as well. I almost lost an afghan I have been working on for months. Luckily, the maid found it, and the front desk person deduced where I was working and I got the call to come back and get the project before I headed home.

So here is my revised A KNITTER SHOULD NEVER.....forget the project she's working on when packing up to leave a hotel.


karendew


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, then he's a keeper!!!! Or you trained him well. Some hubbies can't be house-broke!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stchr3247 (Apr 2, 2011)

a knitter should never knit unless she plans to frog! Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stchr3247 said:


> a knitter should never knit unless she plans to frog! Ask me how I know this.


No need to ask; I know. :-D


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

A knitter should never knit after she's taken her night-time meds which includes Ambien!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

That is too funny!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> My dogs and cats were all happy when I switches to cable needles...now they don't get knocked in the head when sitting in my lap when I am knitting.


Too funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so lucky my cats have not gotten into my knitting, so far. well to much. I have found little pieces of yarn arounf the house, I went off on all the animals. I yelled at all of them, I beat them with wet yarn. I was so scary that they now walk around any yarn that is on the floor.
> ...


I know I'm bad. My cats are so terrorized that I still have one sleeping on the back of my chair, the other one sleeps on my legs. When I go off, only the cat or dog that did the oops will react. thats why I have to run around throwing wet yarn at them all. to date I have 10 1/2 cats and 2 dogs. Only 3 live in the house. I do not make them any yarn toys. I have thought a long time ago, how would they know the differents between a toy and just my yarn. ALL of my animalsare rescued. thats why I have a 1/2 of a cat, she? has not come over yet. Her people moved and she is still here.
Rose


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Dcsmith77 said:
> ...


A knitter should never forget to train there husband, wife, boy friend, girl friend, ect to wait when you are knitting. It may take 20 years or so but it can be done.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I have 3 dogs, 2 are cocker spaniels that weigh about 35 to 40 pounds each and both of them want in "dad's" lap to help him knit, I love puppy fir and their affection and it only last about 10 to 15 min. and then they get down, so far they have not offered to bother any of the knitting things, although one of them chewed up a bluetooth ear piece and a pair of glasses, I should have told her not to do that or at least beat her with wet yarn, or does that only work for the knitting things.


You look them firmly in the eye, and when they lick your nose the punishment is over.
PS: What is your third dog? Any chance of training it to be an attack dog for your visits to the LYS?


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

When you get a chill....never wear anything with a zipper not zipped, LOL...wear a sweatshirt instead. (Had a lot of threads caught on my knitting and caused a lot of tearing out...oooops)
Won't do THAT again!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so lucky my cats have not gotten into my knitting, so far. well to much. I have found little pieces of yarn arounf the house, I went off on all the animals. I yelled at all of them, I beat them with wet yarn. I was so scary that they now walk around any yarn that is on the floor.
> ...


I have a "stitching chair " also. My kitties love to sleep there but don't bother my yarn unless it has been moved. For example, one very hot evening I went into the bedroom , the only room with air conditioner to watch a movie and work on the baby afghan. I took a bag with my yarn and the project in it and put it on the dresser beside the bed. I promptly went to sleep. When I awoke, the extra skein of yarn was out of the bag and on the floor. Let's just say there is no way it will pull from the skein without tangles now!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, Rose--I'm so glad you rescued your cats. Your animals know that you love them. Animals can sense when someone likes them. Dogs just come up to me all the time because they can sense that I like them.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> When you get a chill....never wear anything with a zipper not zipped, LOL...wear a sweatshirt instead. (Had a lot of threads caught on my knitting and caused a lot of tearing out...oooops)
> Won't do THAT again!


On a similar note... A knitter should never wear a sweater with long lacy sleeves when working with straight needles. (Circulars are fine, and dpn's are workable, but _not_ straights...)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandy: I certainly agree not to knit after taking Ambien at bedtime. You think you are doing just fine-----and when you fall asleep and turn over----the stitches scurry off the needles.

Carolyn


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


How does she manage to stay in business? Essie from Oz


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > *SOME* LYS owners ... do not _deserve_ *anyone*'s patronage.
> ...


That's something that everyone I know - and who won't return there - wonders. I'm guessing she has a select patronage *and* is independantly well-off; only runs the shop to have something to do. So far as I know, her shop is the oldest continuously operating yarn shop in Montreal ... and perhaps the least frequently visited.

Or it may simply be a language thing. Maybe she's very warm and welcoming to 'pur laine' Quebeckers and just turns the warmth off to those whose mother tongue is _other_ than French. _I_ will never know!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

A knitter should never try and talk/socialize while trying to maneuver a very difficult lace pattern.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

golden girl said:


> A knitter should never try and talk/socialize while trying to maneuver a very difficult lace pattern.


AMEN!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Joss said:


> jbweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.
> ...


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

I still have the sweater - on the needles - I started for my 44 year old daughter!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


It's such a puzzle. There is a music shop in Kansas City that no one wants to go to, but all of the professionals do, because they carry a fabulous repertoire of music on hand. But they are so rude & it is unpleasant to be there.

Same was true in New York City. Went to the music store by Carnegie Hall, which all the professionals used there. My daughter pointed out how rude they were to clients, & that no one wanted to shop there, but everyone did. Now they have closed!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Love that!!!! I started knitting a Mary Maxum hockey jacket sweater for my son when he was about 10...he is now 51!!!!! I found it when we moved...so funny!!!! judy in oz


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Woops the message was for justneedlin...judy in oz


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I never knit swatches. I'll work a pattern for about 5 inches, remove it from the circular needles and if it looks like it's going to fit fine, then I continue on. I'm not adverse to taking things apart and reworking the pattern. I am a rather tight knitter and so generally switch up my needles to the next bigger size. So far, so good.


I am so happy to see I am not the only "non-swatch knitter". I knit loose so usually go down one size of needles. So far, haven't had too many things I had to pull out and it beats knitting those boring swatches.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this has been such a popular post. I haven't noticed, did anyone post a knitter should never not knit a swatch before starting a new project? I have problems knitting swatches so have to start making myself do them.
> ...


You are so wise.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I never waste my money or my time in snooty places. I knit for the shear pleasure of it... I'm too damn old to let any stuck up folks ruin what I love. 
Who knows... maybe my money isn't green enough!!! :hunf:


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Mogurt
I never waste my money or my time in snooty places. I knit for the shear pleasure of it... I'm too damn old to let any stuck up folks ruin what I love.
Who knows... maybe my money isn't green enough!!! :hunf:[/quote said:


> Hi Mogurt: My money isn't green. It is different colours for each denomination. And no one and two dollar bills; they are coins here in Australia. And yes I know that you do not have a two dollar bill in the U.S. Actually there are a few American two dollar bills around; I have one. Have had it for years. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Mogurt
> I never waste my money or my time in snooty places. I knit for the shear pleasure of it... I'm too damn old to let any stuck up folks ruin what I love.
> Who knows... maybe my money isn't green enough!!! :hunf:[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > Mogurt
> ...


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

themightywah said:


> A knitter should never be embarrassed to knit in pubic!!! i like to knit on the train and from the looks i get you would think i was juggling cats!!!!


LOL!! :XD:


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

A knitter should never use her needles to scratch the itch under a cast on her arm or leg, when family or friends are around. I did this, did not break the skin and got rid of the itch; but I got yelled at by hubby, 2 sons, friend, her 4 kids and friend ratted on me to the doctor (we both go to the same doctor) and so the doctor yelled at me as well. Sheesh. Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> DickWorrall said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should always read washing instructions and never
> ...


OOH hope that you got lots and lots of lovely new yarn to replace that sweater. Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

alucalind said:


> jbweaver said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never have to smuggle her yarn into the house.
> ...


OK we can start up chapters of Yarnaholics Anonymous. We can take our knitting or crocheting to the weekly meetings. While there, we can stand up and say "I am a Yarnaholic and proud of it." Then we can get on with the knitting or crocheting and having a good time with like minded people. Essie from Oz


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Never look for patterns more than you can knit


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

alpajem said:


> alucalind said:
> 
> 
> > jbweaver said:
> ...


Please can I join!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

alpajem said:


> A knitter should never use her needles to scratch the itch under a cast on her arm or leg, when family or friends are around. I did this, did not break the skin and got rid of the itch; but I got yelled at by hubby, 2 sons, friend, her 4 kids and friend ratted on me to the doctor (we both go to the same doctor) and so the doctor yelled at me as well. Sheesh. Essie from Oz


When I was 9 I had my arm in a cast for 3 months. When the cast came off out fell four knitting needles. I got yelled at by the doctors, but I got into the most trouble with my grandma as I had taken her best needles (not even in pairs but 4 different sizes). Still she forgave me and bought me some wool so I could do some knitting and get my arm working again.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > A knitter should never use her needles to scratch the itch under a cast on her arm or leg, when family or friends are around. I did this, did not break the skin and got rid of the itch; but I got yelled at by hubby, 2 sons, friend, her 4 kids and friend ratted on me to the doctor (we both go to the same doctor) and so the doctor yelled at me as well. Sheesh. Essie from Oz
> ...


Hi PurpleV: at least I used my own knitting needles. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> > alucalind said:
> ...


Yep, but you have to come to Queensland, Australia. Essie from Oz


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea. We can have chapters in every State!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Great idea. We can have chapters in every State!!!


Why be so limited? We need chapters in _every_ 'greater metropolitain area' in the world! That would cover the largest portion of the population.

For those outside of such areas ... I guess smaller chapters in each church might work. I _imagine_ everyone lives within an easy distance from one 'flavour' of religious institution or another. Never having lived in either a small town or a truly rural area, I can only imagine.

(Leominster, Massachusetts, is a small town to my New York City raised eyes, but - with over 40,000 people, and more churches than I can remember - it doesn't really qualify as 'small town' _or_ rural, just smaller than I prefer.)


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

small town is 2 grocery stores, 2 churches, 1 school and 1 cotton gin


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

I knitter should never leave her balls of yarn where her 3 yr old grand daughter can get to them.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Shells Bells...Did you knit the pretty hat that you have on in the avatar?
Judy in oz


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

theladyinblue, especially if said grandchild puts the yarn on the tricycle and goes for a ride


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

yes, I knit my hat! the pattern is Spring Beret, free in Ravelry...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ShellsBells said:


> yes, I knit my hat! the pattern is Spring Beret, free in Ravelry...


I found it! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-beret

Thank you!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

A knitter should never talk while doing a difficult lace pattern....


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't let that get to you about a male knitting! There was a professional football player that would sit and knit until he had to go on the field again!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it was Roosevelt Grier of I think the NY Giants.


----------

